# Interesting read



## Dan Anderson (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's some history for the young folks...
http://www.geocities.com/bakfan_uk/Arnis_Has_Become.htm

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool read.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Dan!

:asian:


----------



## Liam_G (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey, folks --

Junior Lurker guy toggling to non-lurk mode for a minute ...   

That was a cool read, SM Anderson!  I've seen the movie, so reading about it from Stockwell's perspective was neat.  

One question pops up though: 7 weeks training, then 2nd degree black belt??  Is this true??  I mean, I know that the training he was describing isn't the USA-normal 1 hour, 3 times a week: it was all-night long sessons with Professor Presas  ... but that just seems lightning fast.  Was Stockwell just a natural-born Arnisador, or something?  

I'm not criticizing, or saying he was lying or anything remotely resembling that!!!!!!!   I'm just honestly curious for more info on what happened, how he could absorb stuff that quickly, etc.  Any input would be appreciated!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## anyman (Jul 23, 2003)

I noticed they called it "Pacific connection". Sound a lot like a video I have, that is called "Stickfighter". Could there be two different movies or are there two Titles.

anyman


----------



## Liam_G (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anyman _
> *I noticed they called it "Pacific connection". Sound a lot like a video I have, that is called "Stickfighter". Could there be two different movies or are there two Titles.
> 
> anyman *



Hi there,

It's the same movie.  The one I have is also titled 'Stickfighter.'  I don't know why / how the multiple title thing came about ...

Regards,
Liam


----------



## anyman (Jul 23, 2003)

It's funny we are talking about the movie "Stickfighter", cause I just saw it listed on eBay for 4.99

anyman


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 23, 2003)

I believe it depends upon when and where it was release for the name.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Here's some history for the young folks...
> http://www.geocities.com/bakfan_uk/Arnis_Has_Become.htm
> 
> ...



"Sam, if you don't do single sinawali within the next 5 minutes, you won't be able to leap !! Come on, Sam, do the single sinawali !"


If you don't get this, you didn't watch "Quantum      Leap" a great tv series with Dean Stockwell and Scott Bakula.  

Take care,
Brian


----------



## sagasa (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Guys,

The movie Pacific Connection starring my instructor, PG Roland Dantes was also released as Stickfighter.Below I have posted part of aninterview conducted with PG Roland where he talked about the movie. 

Through the years, you have propagated arnis through tour movies especially Pacific Connection and Arnis Sticks of Death which have become synomonous with Filipino martial arts.  Do you feel proud that these films contributed in some ways, in promoting arnis?
        "As an arnis practitioner, I am very honored and fortunate to have had the priviledge and opportunity to expose arnis through these films.  Not only were these films shown in the Philippines, but also internationally.
        Personally, I feel this is part of my contribution and acknowledgement of Filipino martial arts.  It is my contribution to the art itself.  In honoring the art, I wanted to put it on film  not in training films, but full length feature films.  This was my intention, especially Pacific Connection which featured several prominent Hollywood stars."

Master Dantes, how and when did your involvement in the Philippine film industry commence?
        " After returning from the 1973 Mr. Universe bodybuilding competition, which was held in Geneva, I commenced my involvement in the film industry.
         As fate would have it, a producer was planning on producing a feature film dealing with the Filipino martial arts. This film was the above mentioned Pacific Connection. 

Who were the actors featured in the movie?
        " The cast included Dean Stockwell, Gilbert Roland, Alejandro Rey, Guy Madison, Nancy Kwan, as well as Hiroshi Tanaka."

Was the movie filmed in the Philippines?
        " Yes. Various locations were used to film including  Maya-Maya Beach, Batangas Bay, Kotat, Bustos in Bulacan, Barrio Papaya and Lido Beach in Cavite.
          The fight scenes involving arnis were well received by audiences and this is in part, due to Professor Remy Presas who was the fight choreographer."

During my time with my guro, he often talks of his times with Professor Remy Presas. Often he talks of the times on the film sets and the very early years travelling together. Will be training with him today and will ask him for some stories.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2003)

I heard there was some legal reason it couldn't be distributed in the States--was that so?


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 27, 2003)

Roland Dantes has spent the previous past two summers with us out here in the Northwest and lived with Datu Worden. We spent a lot of time together, went to the Special Forces training, took him fishing in the Puget Sound, he was my guest instructor for my school of older students and we made him an honorary red shirt, and had many days of just hanging out..what a great privilege for us, he become a very good personal friend and a brother, a life time relationship. 

He has been busy shooting several movies and is very active in various Phillipino national Martial Arts associations and wasn't able to come out this summer, we sure miss him. He is also Godfather to the Remy Jr. and Demitro Presas and is like a family member to them.

The stories he has told us about Phillipino W.W.II warriors using Arnis, fighting with bolos against the Japanese, up against samurais were fascinating and intriguing how they used ingenuity and actually used Arnis in hand to hand combat.......He has a wealth of information regarding history of the Phillipino culture and of the Grandmaster's early days in the Philippines and in the states. If you ever have the opportunity to pay Roland homage-do so. It will be a rewarding experience! He is a movie star in the Philippines. He has traveled around the world and visited many martial art camps, has a great indepth understanding of Modern Arnis. A very valued asset as a Senior Master to modern Arnis and as a cultural hero to his country. Don't expect him to walk out on the floor and try to dazzle you, not his style, remember he is in his sixties now and isn't going get physical and has nothing to prove, absorb from his history lessons and his experience as an Ambassador to Modern Arnis.

Sagasa it is fortunate to count Roland as your Guru, please give him my regards from his brother Geo Hoover in Tacoma, thank you for starting this thread on Martial Talk, please continue to pass on your knowledge and relationship of Roland.

Pappy Tito Geo


----------



## sagasa (Jul 28, 2003)

Dear Pappy Geo,

Thank you for your post in relation to my teacher, PG Roland Dantes. Oh, yes George, I have heard the stories of the revered "Red Shirt Mob" (Over 50s) and the high jinks you led my guro on.Guro Roland thanks you for your kind words in your posting and for your friendship. He hopes to catch up with you in the future.

You touched on PG Roland's knowledge of the art and as one of his students, I couldn't agree with you more.      In addition to his technical knowledge and ability, the times sitting with my teacher in private and listening to his experiences in his study, exploration and research of kali/eskrima/arnis are learning moments which I cherish. Guro Roland's passion for kali/eskrima/arnis, cultural arts of the Philippines, knows no boundaries. To listen to his memories of times with Professor Remy Presas and other grandmasters, is fascinating.

Guro Roland mentioned to me you served in the navy and spent a portion of your time stationed in the Philippines. I am sure you found the stories of WW11 very interesting. Were you aware Guro Roland's father,  the late Brigadier  General Climaco  Pintoy led a  guerilla force that operated in the north island of Luzon, who never surrendered to the Japanese inspite of all odds.One of his fathers close friends was General Augustin Marking, an exceptional man by anyones standard.  One of the most feared and revered guerilla leader fighters, his guerilla force operated in the south of the capital Manila. General Marking was  devoted to defending his country and he was well known, especially because of the Battle of Ipo dam. 

We are very fortunate to have PG Roland Dantes as out  teacher in our study of the Filipino martial arts. He has always maintained the greatest respect for his masters and constantly stressed the importance of being respectful and receptive to the teachings of the various masters, regardless of style.

David


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the awesome link Dan!!


----------

